# Cabela's pond



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

PhilBernardi said:


> Dale,
> 
> What does the "GMPR" stand for?
> 
> btw: Thanks for bringing in my dog stand at Omega. I owe you a 6-pack.


GrandMasterPointingRetriever and Bud Light!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

firenut8190 said:


> Just though "Some" would enjoy seeing some different birds that might be going to Cabela's shopping! Was not my intention to spoil someone day roost pond. Never even though about trying to get permission or attempted to, so no failure here Water_Hazard!
> I could care less about targeting a certin bird unless it flew into my spread. I have passed on birds like this (snows) in my area sitting on ponds in hopes to letting my son or my hunting partner get a chance also.


I guess what some on here's point is, great pics, but they are the same great pics when you say, nearby pond, or what not... And left out the word "cabelas." I mean if the point of the post was to show the snows and collar, it could have been done without that one word.

Hell I caught flack for posting a certain county, and gave no details to any specific spot in said county... 

Granted I think some of guys get a little to tight when it comes to cyber scouting and such... But I don't know how the pressure is where they hunt.. 

I am not knocking the original post, just giving a different perspective..

I mean let's face it, when one of these posts come up, and it could potentially affect you and the areas you hunt (whether it truly does or not) any of us might get a little worked up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone know if it is legal to hunt in a field with a corn maze in it? I am just wondering if that is accepted as normal farming practices.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Where is the nearest boat launch, and will snow geese decoy to old squaw decoys?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I guess what some on here's point is, great pics, but they are the same great pics when you say, nearby pond, or what not... And left out the word "cabelas." I mean if the point of the post was to show the snows and collar, it could have been done without that one word.
> 
> Hell I caught flack for posting a certain county, and gave no details to any specific spot in said county...
> 
> ...


Like stated. I was not try spoil someone roost pond. Just though some would like to see some different birds. 
Did not think it would be that big of a deal since ever Tom, Dick, and Harry can see these birds on any given day at this big box store, People that have been to this store enough could tell the layout of the land in the pic's even if I titled it near by pond, lake, etc...No different then going to there local park and seeing ducks & geese on a pond there and snapping a few pic's and posting them.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Where is the nearest boat launch, and will snow geese decoy to old squaw decoys?


God forbid I say something about that. Some might cry because you want to target *"THERE"* geese.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't be that big of a deal mods haven't deleted your pics. Im sure its been reported and pm to death. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

lewy149 said:


> Can't be that big of a deal mods haven't deleted your pics. Im sure its been reported and pm to death.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I bet it has.


----------



## DucksNBucksOhmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Firenut,I think i will set-up those four BFs i got from you and try them out!! Right at the corner of the lot should be a good place.:tdo12:


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

DucksNBucksOhmy said:


> Hey Firenut,I think i will set-up those four BFs i got from you and try them out!! Right at the corner of the lot should be a good place.:tdo12:


 
I think you would be better sitting up on Wal-green grass and you can hide behind the pine trees. It will be closer shot with your pellet gun.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> They roost in a a quarry and feed in fields patrolled by security for said quarry-can't hunt. They feed in another field near the store-can t hunt. They feed in another field in the city limits can't hunt. They are attracted to traffic, schools, suburban ponds and stores.
> Same thing every year. No need for anyone to get there panties in a bunch about cyber scouting. Its a waste of time and fuel even when you live in the neighborhood.


 
I got a new camo/decoy idea, how about a "roll out parking lot"?
Using that in a field near by, should draw 'em right in, what do you guys think?










Oh yeah, and there are fish at Bass Pro Shops in Auburn Hills, just saying, sorry if I told anyone about your spot :lol:.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

I live right in Dundee, and ill tell you right now, if you didnt have any field around this area locked up before now, there aint no way your gonna get permission to hunt any field around here. You'll do alot of knockin and movin on. Everyone knows that any field for late goose season is going to be tough to get anywhere. So why is anyone worried that someone is going to show up and pound these geese. Its just ludacris.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> Thankyou op! I went down there this afternoon and got access to 2 cornfields about 1.5 miles west of Cabelas off of M-50. I am hoping these geese are still here come opener!!
> 
> I might be full of sh** thought. Maybe i am being truthful. I guess nobody will ever know


Id be willing to bet that you didnt.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DucksNBucksOhmy (Feb 15, 2011)

firenut8190 said:


> I think you would be better sitting up on Wal-green grass and you can hide behind the pine trees. It will be closer shot with your pellet gun.


---------------
LOL! No,iwas thinkin since we are not froze-up yet,i would put on the scuba gear,hit the pond,and come up out of the water like Rambo with my slingshot that has a folding blade,a compass,fishing line,and a gappling hook.:16suspect


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jan 4, 2010)

my secret spot for late season divers


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this thread is still goin???


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this thread is still goin???


That is what I was thinking when I just logged on.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

The late season needs to start up so we have some new material. 6 pages about this???


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

mkubiak said:


> Does anyone know if it is legal to hunt in a field with a corn maze in it? I am just wondering if that is accepted as normal farming practices.


 
drunk farmers are known to get creative....

i've found the best corn design for killing ducks is a target symbol, that way they know exatly where to land!


----------

